
Next Windows 10 version will let you search without Cortana’s involvement - okket
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2019/01/next-windows-10-version-will-let-you-search-without-cortanas-involvement/
======
zamadatix
I wonder if this means you'll now be able to disable Cortana in the background
apps settings page without search no longer indexing or if they simply changed
the UI.

